# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  ابكى ياقلبى بدموع الدم

## مريخابى واعتز

*مابين ابتسامة الامل ودمعة الياس التقيا 
ومن عذب الحب وصفائه نهلا 
وفى بحر الحب سبحا 
وعلى بقاء الحب ونمائه تعاهدا 
ولكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن .....
هما ارادا شيئا وجرت الاقدار باشياء اخرى 
فكان الشقاء والعذاب والحرمان
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*ياساتر 
ايه دا؟
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ايه الروعة دي يامريخابي ولاعتز ؟؟

تسلم يمينك يارائع

*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*دى القصه بس فيها شاكوووووووووووووش من امو اظنها
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة KING1
					

ياساتر 
ايه دا؟



*********
ياكنج دايرين نصبر الجماعه شويه 
باقى الروتين قاتل لحدى مباراة العبور ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ايه الروعة دي يامريخابي ولاعتز ؟؟

تسلم يمينك يارائع




*********
الله يسلمك يارائع انت
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شيكو مدريد
					

دى القصه بس فيها شاكوووووووووووووش من امو اظنها




**************
شكلك حبّيب قديم يافرده 
شاكوش من بيت الكلاوى
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*الشقاء والعذاب والحرمان .. ثلاثى البؤس .
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اينرامو
					

الشقاء والعذاب والحرمان .. ثلاثى البؤس .



************
والله يا انرامو بؤس مابعدو بؤس 
والعجب العجيب لو اضفت ليهم التعاسه تكون كملت الناقصه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*سرح بخياله بعيدا يسترجع الماضى البعيد
بدا صدره يعلو ويهبط من جراء الانفعال وردود الافعال 
تحسر بقوه وتنهد بحرقه وشعر بقسوة الحياه 
ومرارتها وعذابها اللامنتهى 
اغمض عينيه فى محاوله للغوص بداخل الزكريات 
سالت دموعه على خديه 
خطت خيوطا رقيقه 
تنهد بعمق  واغمض عينيه مرة اخرى 
وسبح فى بحر الزكريات 

كان يسكن مع اسرته المكونه من والدته عائشه(عشه) وشقيقاه على ومحمد 
واخواته خديجه(خجيجه) وفاطمه (فاطنه) بعد ان توفى والدهم الحاج احمد 
اصبحت والدتهم الام والاب معا 
ربتهم تربيه سليمه وشبوا منذ نعومة اظفارهم بحب العمل 
اكبرهم على تفرغ للعمل فى مزرعة الاسره ويساعده محمد وسامى فى اوقات 
الاجازه وكذلك البنات كالعاده فى الريف 
تفرغ على ومحمد للزراعه وكانت رغبة سامى الدراسه ومواصلة تعليمه 
فكان له ما اراد وصار يتنقل من 
مرحله لاخرى وهاهو الان فى الجامعه
  ذلك العالم المتفرد عن الحياة من حولنا 
كون قائم بذاته 
يتطلع اليه الجميع بانبهار 
كأنه شىء مقدس 
كل انسان خارجه يتمنى ان لو تتاح له الفرصه ليدخله
وكل انسان داخله يتمنى ان ينهل منه اكبر القدر من العلم 
لشبع رغبته ويروى ظمأه 
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*واظهر على وجهه الغضب الشديد ورد قائلا...
آنسه ندى الا تلاحظين انك تتدخلى فى فيما لا يعنيكى
هما امران لا ثالث لهما اما ان تكونى بجانبه او تتركيه لادارة المستشفى 
لتتولى امر ممارضته
نظرت اليه باحتقار شديد حملت  كل كراهيتها له وردت عليه بتحدى 
بل سأفعل المستحيل لكى يعود سامى الى سابق عهده ثم طوت الروشته
 وارادت ان تنصرف فقال لها بعد ان ادخل يده فى جيبه واخرج بعض المال 
وناولها اليها وقال لها خذى هذا المال واحضرى الدواء
نظرة اليه باحتقار اشد وتركته وانصرفت 
انتبهت من شرودها وتفاعلات افكارها على صوت سامى الذى اطلق آهه
خفيفه دلت على استيقاظه .

من النوم فاعطته الدواء فى ميعاده 
بدأت حالة سامى فى التحسن 
شيئا فشيئا بدأ يعرف ندى وبدأ يسأل عن ليلى ومن ثم سأل عن كمال 
لم تدرى بم تجيبه فقالت له ذهب الى البيت لاحضار بعض الاشياء
دخلت عليه ندى ذات يوم فوجدته يحمل صورة ليلى فى يده 
سألته عنها فقال لها انها ليلي ياندى 
لشد ما افرحها تحسن حله وعودة زاكرته اليه وان كانت قد شعرت 
بالغيره من ليلى 
ابتسمت واستمرت فى  حديثها معه فسألته واين هى؟؟؟
فاجابها انها هناك فى ارض الوطن مع الاهل و....
توقف عن متابعت حديثه وسالها فجاه 
اين كمال؟؟؟
لم تدرى بم ستجيبه 
هل تكاشفه بحقيقة كمال ونذالته وجبنه ام تصمت
ام تقول له اى كلام يطمئنه من ناحيته 
قررت ان تقول له كلاما يطيب خاطره حتى لا تؤثر الحقيقه المره عليه 
وقد تُذهب كل مفعول الادويه التى تناولها وبفضلها تحسنت حالته
 قد تذهب كل المجهودات كلها ادراج الرياح لو عرف الحقيقه لذلك قالت له كمال سافر الى الوطن ليطمئنهم عليك
لان اخبارك انقطعت عنهم طيلة الشهور الست التى كنت فيها فاقدا للوعى 
ذهب بنفسه الى ارض الوطن ليطمئنهم عليك ولم يريد ان يرسل لهم رساله 
حتى لا يزدادوا قلقا على قلقهم قالت ذلك الكلام وهى تدعو الله ان يغفر لها كذبتها 
التى كذبتها على سامى 
فرد عليها سامى قائلا بارك الله فيه فقد عمل اكثر من الواجب 
اعتصر الالم قلبها بعد سماعها لعبارة سامى وعلمت كم هو عظيم هذا الانسان البرىء 
الذى لم يظن السوء فى من طعنه فى اغلى شىء وارتجف قلبها بقوه وهى تتخيل سامى 
قد عرف الحقيقه وكيف سيكون ردة فعله تجاهها 
نظرت الى سامى بعطف وحنان وحب مكبوت فى اعماقها 
كان ينظر الى بعيد وكأنه اراد ان يستكشف المستقبل البعيد الادراك 
رأت على وجهه علامات الرضا والارتياح ولاحت على وجهه ابتسامه امتزجت بحزن 
وفجأه تغيرت ملامح وجهه وكأنه تذكر شيئا كان غائبا عنه لسنين خلت 
تذكر فى هذه اللحظه ليلى 
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*سلامات يا راقى مريخابى واعتز والله انا لو كنت محل سامى مافى حاجه بتفش غبينتى غير موت كمال لكن ليلى اتسرعت بى حكمها على سامى طالما بتحبو حب صادق موش لو جابو ليها صور حتى ولو دخل عليها سامى متزوج المفروض ما تصدق 
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف الشيخ
					

سلامات يا راقى مريخابى واعتز والله انا لو كنت محل سامى مافى حاجه بتفش غبينتى غير موت كمال لكن ليلى اتسرعت بى حكمها على سامى طالما بتحبو حب صادق موش لو جابو ليها صور حتى ولو دخل عليها سامى متزوج المفروض ما تصدق 



÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷
ههههههه 
ماقالوا من الحب ماقتل 
ليلى معذوره والاسباب عندك فى القصه
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*والله القصه دى بقت مولعه لدرجه الواحد فى النوم بقى يحلم انو فتح المنبر وتابع باقى القصه واصل يا مبدع
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف الشيخ
					

والله القصه دى بقت مولعه لدرجه الواحد فى النوم بقى يحلم انو فتح المنبر وتابع باقى القصه واصل يا مبدع



**************
مشكور ياراقى على المتابعه والاهتمام 
بس برضو خليك قريب
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*والله يامريخابى واعتز نحن عشان الانتظار دا ماقعدين نحضر مسلسلات ابدا
وانت الليلة دخلتنا فى مكان ضيق
الله ينعل كمال دا ياااخى . .
الراجل دا شكلو من اتباع الجلافيط ديل .. ؟
الله يكون فى عون الراجل المسكين سامى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصاااااقعة
					

والله يامريخابى واعتز نحن عشان الانتظار دا ماقعدين نحضر مسلسلات ابدا
وانت الليلة دخلتنا فى مكان ضيق
الله ينعل كمال دا ياااخى . .
الراجل دا شكلو من اتباع الجلافيط ديل .. ؟
الله يكون فى عون الراجل المسكين سامى



*************
عليك بالصبر ياقدوره 
زى ماقلت يمكن يكون من الجماعه اياهم ماتستبعد
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*بلا شعور اخذ يصيح ...
ليلى   ليلى ...
ترى كيف هى الان وماذا يمكن ان تكون قد وضعت فى ذهنها طوال مدة مرضى 
كيف ستكون حالتها 
بلاشك ستكون فى حاله نفسيه سيئه 
كان يفكر فيها وهو يحمل الصوره فى يده سرعان
بدأ يناجيها ويسالها عن حالها واحوالها كأنها تسمعه وانها امامه وليست صورتها 
كانت ندى تنظر لهذا المنظر ويتقطع قلبها حزنا والما  لانها احبته من جهه ومن جهه اخرى 
تتعذب لعذابه وعدم مقدرتها  ان تفعل له شىء فدواءه ليلى فقط
ليلى التى سلبت عقله وقلبه وصار لايرى فى الوجود سواها 
اذا ماحيلتها وماذا يمكن ان تقدم له فما كل من تحب وتهوى لك قد هوى واحب 
جاء وقت انصرافها فسألته ان كان يريد شيئا لتحضره له فى الغد 
نظر اليها نظرة شكر وامتنان ولم يجد من الكلمات ما يعبر به فهز رأسه نافيا 
اتجهت نحو الباب وفتحته لتخرج فسمعته يقول لها 
ندى لا اعرف كيف اشكرك على ما تكبدتى من اجلى من عناء وتعب وما سببته لكى 
من ارهاق ونصب من خلال الشغل ومن ثم المستشفى 
فردت عليه انها لم تفعل سوى الواجب فقط قالت كلامها وانصرفت ودموعها تسيل على خديها 
انقضت عدة ايام تماثل فيها سامى للشفاء التام وعادت اليه زاكرته 
واصبح كل امله فى الحياه ان يرجع الى الوطن ويتزوج حبيبت قلبه ليلى
ويملأ حياتها بالسعادة والهناء 
ولم يكن يدرى بالذى حدث اثناء فترت غياب زاكرته 
ولو علم لفضل ان يظل فاقدا للزاكره مدى الحياه 
او يبقى فى الغربه الى ان يأذن الله فى امره 
فكر فى ارسال خطاب لها كى تنتظره فى المطار ولكنه فضل ان 
يجعلها مفاجأه وهو يتخيل وقع المفجأه عليها 
ومدى سعادتها بعودته 
وقرر الرجوع الى الوطن والى الاهل 
ودعته ندى بدموع صامته ومشاعر ملتهبه ممزوجه بحب مكبوت فى الدواخل 
دموع حزينه يستشف منها عِظم مكانت المٌودَع 
ندى لماذا تبكين كلها شهور ثلاثه واعد معى ليلى 
لاحيا بجواركم و.....
كانت كلماته القادمه بلاشك  ستحمل فى دواخلها المزيد من الالم 
لذا قاطعته بصوت ضعيف لا يكاد يميز عباراته 
مع السلامه ياسامى
ودعها وساااااااااااااااااافر 
تحدوه الامال العراض فى المستقبل السعيد 
لم يكن يعلم ما يخبئه له القدر من مفاجأه 
واى مفاجأه 
طوال مدة الرحله كان ساهما سارحا مشتت الافكار 
فجأه شعر بضيق شديد فى صدره 
حبل افكاره تبعثر هنا وهناك 
احس كانما يحمل فوق اكتافه جبلا ضخما ولكنه حاول ان يقنع نفسه 
ان السبب لما يشعر به ناتج من حالة الرعب التى عمت ركاب الطائره 
عندما دخلت الطائره فى احد المطبات الهوائيه واخذت تتارجح مده من الزمن 
قبل ان يسيطر الطيار عليها 
وهبطت الطائره بسلام 
انهى الاجراءات بسرعه شديده 
وما ان خرج من المطار حتى شعر بنفس الاحساس الذى احسه فى الطائره
انقبض صدره وبالكاد يتنفس 
وللمره الثانيه يحاول اقناع نفسه ان السبب ناتج
من اللهفه والشوق للاهل ولليلى 
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصاااااقعة
					

والله يامريخابى واعتز نحن عشان الانتظار دا ماقعدين نحضر مسلسلات ابدا
وانت الليلة دخلتنا فى مكان ضيق
الله ينعل كمال دا ياااخى . .
الراجل دا شكلو من اتباع الجلافيط ديل .. ؟
الله يكون فى عون الراجل المسكين سامى



قول بِسْم اللة كمال ياتو
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Kamal Satti
					

قول بِسْم اللة كمال ياتو



***********
هههههه كمال بتاع القصه ما كمال ساتى
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

***********
هههههه كمال بتاع القصه ما كمال ساتى



يعني من الا سامي في الدنيا ما لقيت الا اسم كمال و هو أتى من الفعل كمل و الكمال لللة.  كتر خيرك عملته للاسم سمعة.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Kamal Satti
					

يعني من الا سامي في الدنيا ما لقيت الا اسم كمال و هو أتى من الفعل كمل و الكمال لللة.  كتر خيرك عملته للاسم سمعة.



***********
ماتزعل ياحبيب 
نصيب نسوى شنو
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*قبلنا بالرغم من تفاهت و دونية شخصية كمال.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Kamal Satti
					

قبلنا بالرغم من تفاهت و دونية شخصية كمال.



**********
هههه نعوضا ليك المره الجايه ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*سلامات ياراقى مريخابى واعتز والله انا زاتى قلبى انقبض حقوا توقف على كدى حفاظاً على ارواحنا من وقف القلب 
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*فكر ان يذهب للقائها اولا قبل ان يسافر للقريه 
وفكر فى الاتصال عليها خاصة بعد ان تطورت سبل الاتصالات 
ولكن كيف السبيل وهو لا يعرف لها رقم ليتكلم معها 
قرر الذهاب الى القريه ليطمئن والدته واهله الذين سيكونون فى اشد حالات الانزاعاج 
عليه وعلى صحته 
بعد ان يخبرهم كمال بمرضه                                                                                                              
وصل سامى الى القريه حيث استقبل استقبالا حافلا من الاهل والاخوان                                                       
  والدته عاتبته فى دلال وحنان وهى ترتمى فى احضانه والدموع الغزيره بللت صدره                                                                                                           
لماذا انقطعت عنا وتركتنا فى هموم طيلة الاشهر الست الماضيه ياولدى                                                      
كيف هانت عليك والدتك واخوتك ؟؟                                                                                             
هل وجدت فى الغربه من انساك امك ياولدى؟؟                                                                                  
الم يحضر اليكم من يطمئنكم علىّ؟؟؟                                                                                            
لم ياتينا اى انسان حتى نعرف اخبارك                                                                                          
شرح لهم ماعانى وما كابد طيلة الشهور الست الماضيه والتى اعقبت الحادث                                                
ذهب الى غرفته متعبا منهكا                                                                                                      
طافت به الزكريات الجميله وهو بين اليقظه والنوم                                                                              
فكر فى ليلى وفى لقاءها المرتقب                                                                                                 
امضى مع اهله يومان كانا بالنسبة اليه دهرا كاملا
يومان امضاهما    وصورة  وليلى لم  تفارق عيناه                                                                              
وذهب ليقابلها وكله شوق ولهفه 
لمحياها الجميل وصوتها الرقيق وابتسامتها الصافيه 
وصار يرتب الامور وينسق الكلمات التى سيقولها 
كلما انتقى كلمات تسابقت اخريات لتتقدم 
وصل المدينه وقلبه يكاد يخرج من ضلوعه 
العرق الشديد غطى جسده واغرقه رغم اعتدال الجو 
حمد الله ان التطور قد اسعفه واختصر عليه المشوار عبر التلفون 
اعتمد على دليل التلفون لما يملك والدها من شهره واسعه لم يصعب عليه الحصول على رقم التلفون 
اتصل على رقم البيت وكله لهفه لسماع صوتها ولكن المفاجأه القاسيه التى لم يتوقعها 
كانت تتمثل فى ان من رفع السماعه من الطرف الاخر كان اخر شخص يتوقعه 
كان كمال حيث عرفه بمجرد سماع صوته الخشن واللجنه الواضحه فى كلامه 
عرف صوت كمال وصمت فتره من الزمن وكمال يسال من المتصل الى انتبه لذلك 
كمال لم يعرفه لاعتقاده ان سامى لازال فى غيبوبته او ربما مات واستراح واراح 
اخبر كمال انه زميل ليلى فى الصحيفه ويود محادثتها اذا امكن 
اخبر كمال ليلى وتركها وانصرف 
قابلته ليلى على الخط وما ان سمع صوتها 
حتى شعر بالارتياح العميق يسرى فى جسده 
وسمع صوتها كأنه آتى من بئر عميييييق او مكان سحيق 
سرح مع صوتها ولم يقدر على الكلام حتى افاق على صوتها مهدده 
بقفل الخط ان لم يعرفها بنفسه 
فاجابها بصوت حمل كل معانى اللهفه والشوق والحب المتاجج فى دواخله 
انا سامى ياليلى ..سامى 
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*ولعت ولعت عليك الله احلقنا بالتالى سريييييييييييييييييع
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف الشيخ
					

ولعت ولعت عليك الله احلقنا بالتالى سريييييييييييييييييع



************
ياعاطفونا واحده واحده 
بس خليك قريب جدا لانو الحكايه قرررررررررررربت
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*سامى حبيبك 
كان يتوقع ان تطير ليلى عبر الاسلاك لتحضنه 
كان يتوقع ان يشعر بانفاسها الملتهبه ومشاعرها الحميمه 
كان يظن ان ليلى ستشعره بمدى حبها له وسرح فى خضم الاحلام الورديه
قطع عليه تسلسل تخيلاته صوتها قائله 
وماذا تريد ياسيد سامى؟؟
الم تكتفى بما فعلت فى حياتى 
الم تكتفى بخيانتك لى 
ماذا تريد ان تفعل ايضا هل تملك شيئا جديدا تريد ان تعذبنى به 
او شيئا مماتملك من زكريات تريد ان تهددنى بها وتتم باقى غدرك وتفاهتك و...
ارادت ان تكمل حديثها الحاد الساخن ولكنه قاطعها ...
ليلى ماذا حدث فى غيابى ؟؟
حتى تصفينى بهذه الصفات الجارحه 
صحيح كما قالوا ان القاتل يكمل جميله فيذهب فى جنازة القتيل ويُبدى المه لموته 
وكذلك تريد ان تفعل انت 
فانت منذ قتلتنى لم يعجبك انك لم تسير فى جنازتى 
لماذا ظهرت الان ؟؟؟
ليلى ارجوك اخبرينى ماذا حدث؟؟
انا التى ترجوك لا اريد معك اى نقاش ولا اريد ان اسمع حتى صوتك 
فكل الذى كان بيننا اصبح منتهى 
منتهى!!! ماذا تقصدين؟؟
اقصد اننى فى عصمت رجل و....
ليلى!!!
قالها بصوت جعل صاحب البقاله ينظر اليه متعجبا ويسأله هل هناك شىء؟؟؟
تجاهله وواصل فى حواره مع ليلى 
ليلى ارجوك اريد ان القاكى بسرعه لان هناك 
فيما يبدو شىء غير عادى حدث بيننا ولابد لى من معرفة ما حدث و....
لا تتعب نفسك فكما قلت لك ان الموضوع منتهى ولن اقابلك 
فاذا رآنا زوجى فبماذا سأفسر له وجودى معك
لن يعرف يمكنك ان تقولى له اننى زميل لكى و....
لا ينفع لانه بكل بساطه يعرفك!!!
يعرفنى!!!
من هو؟؟
كمال ابن خالتى 
فصاح بدهشه كمال هل تقصدين ان كمال ....
نعم اقصد كمال الذى كان معك فى الخارج وهو الذى اتانى بخبر خيانتك
وهل صدقتيه؟؟
لم اصدق فى البدايه ولكن اتانى بالبراهين والادله على صدق حديثه 
وماهى هذه الادله التى اعطاكى اياها ؟؟
خطاب بعثته لها ومجموعة صور لك مع ندى اليس هذا اسمها ؟؟
ليلى ارجوك اريد ان اقابلك واحضرى معكى الادله التى تقولين بانها دليل ادانتى
وقابلته 
صافحته بتحفظ حتى لا تبدى مشاعرها نحوه فهى برغم انها تزوجت كمال الا انها 
مازالت تحبه وان قلبها لم ينسى سامى 
بعد ان سألها عن حالها وعن احوال العمل بادرها قائلا
اين الادله والبراهين التى اقنعكى كمال بها 
اخرجت الخطاب اولا واعطته اياه فلما قرأه ابتسم فى سخريه لان هذا الخطاب 
كان من المفترض ان يصل لها هى وليس لندى ولكن ظروف المرض حالت دون ذلك
وخيانة كمال سوّلت له ان يفتش اشياءه الخاصه ليستخدمها فى خطته الدنيئه التى شهد له 
سامى بالبراعة واحكامها 
قال لها وهل اقتنعتى بهذا ؟؟
ولماذا لا اقتنع ؟؟؟
اتنكر ان هذا الخط  خطك؟؟
لا انكر انه خطى ولكن الم تلاحظى ان اسم ندى كتب بطريقه خلاف طريقتى فى وضع الحروف 
اذا سلمنا بذلك فما هو قولك فى هذا واخرجت المظروف الذى حوى مجموعة الصور اليست هذه
صوركما انتما الاثنان مع بعض؟؟
نعم ولكن ....
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*​انت عارف لو جريت الشريط شويه كان ارتحت شويه من شد الاعصاب دا واااااااااااااصل ياراقى
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف الشيخ
					

​انت عارف لو جريت الشريط شويه كان ارتحت شويه من شد الاعصاب دا واااااااااااااصل ياراقى



***************
عاطفونا روّق شويه الحكايه خلاص شبه انتهت 
بس خليك قريب ومتابع 
تسلم ياحبيب
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*والله قومت نفسنا عديل . . . يامريخاااابى واعتز
قايتو ياكمال تانى الا تشوف ليك بلد تانى 
طبعا ما كمال ساتى الحبيب . . دا ( كمال الخائن بتاع المسلسل )

ها هاها هاههى هى ى ى
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*فى الانتظار ياحبيب . .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصاااااقعة
					

والله قومت نفسنا عديل . . . يامريخاااابى واعتز
قايتو ياكمال تانى الا تشوف ليك بلد تانى 
طبعا ما كمال ساتى الحبيب . . دا ( كمال الخائن بتاع المسلسل )

ها هاها هاههى هى ى ى



****************
سلامة نفسك ياحبيب 
بس برضو خليك قريب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*ولكن ماذا؟؟؟
اين بقية الصور ؟؟؟
اذا فهى اكثر من ذلك يالك من نزل جبان ...
ليلى!!! 
هل اتتك الشجاعه لكى تشتمينى بهذه الطريقه ؟؟
على العموم لا احب ان اشوه لك هذه الصوره الجميله التى رسمتها لكى فى خيالى وفى عقلى وفى قلبى 
ولكن....
لم تجد ماتدافع به عن نفسك سوى لومى واتهامى بالباطل 
بعد ان رايت الادله على خيانتك 
قالت كلامها واستأذنت وانصرفت 
لم يدر سامى لماذا لم يخبرها بالحقيقه 
ربما لان نفسه لم تطاوعه فى ان يخدش الصوره التى رسمتها ليلى لكمال 
كمال الذى ظنت انه المخلص الذى انتشلها من خيانة سامى واعاد لها الامل 
فى الحياه بعد ان كانت على وشك الانهيار 
ولم تدرى بحقيقته القذره 
ولكن هذا الصمت معناه ان تتأكد من خيانته لها وان تتشوه الصوره الجميله التى وضعتها 
سلوى له وكذلك والدا ليلى وسلوى 
ماذا افعل وامامى مجموعة متناقضات 
فان دافع عن نفسه سيجرحها فى صميمها وان صمت فهذا هو دليل ادانته

اعماقه تؤنبه على هذا الموقف السلبى الذى اتخذه 
ثم ان جميع افراد اسرتها يكونوا قد خدعوا بالحقيقه الزائفه
وخاصة سلوى كاتمة سرها ومستودع همومها
اذا لابد له ان يقابلها ليطلعها على حقيقة الامر 
لان ليلى  لن تصدقه وستعتبر ذلك خنوعا وضعفا منه ومحاوله 
لايجاد اعذار وهميه لخيانه مزعومه
اما سلوى فستسمعه بهدوء لانها ستكون طرف محايد 
واتصل عليها وحضرت وقابلته 
قابلته سلوى بكل ماحملت له فى يوم من الايام من تقدير وعرفان 
وامتنان خاصة ايام مرضها كانت قد علمت من شقيقتها بما جرى 
من خيانة سامى المزعومه 
رأت الصور وقرأت الخطاب الذى كان من المفترض ان يصل لليلى 
وبدل كمال الاسم الى ندى 
وجرت على حقيقة الخطابين الذين ارسلتهما ليلى اليه بتوصيه من سلوى 
لتتأكد من الحقيقه 
كانت بذلك تدفع عن نفسها جزءً من الشك الذى ظل يهز كيانها 
وليقينها ان هناك شىء غير عادى يحدث بينهما 
اذ لا يعقل ان تنتهى قصة حبهما الرائعه بهذه الطريقه المأساويه

لذلك رضيت وقابلته لانها شعرت انها ستجد عنده مايزيل الطلاسم عن 
اشياء كثيره وتساؤلات اكثر بادرته بعد السلام والتقصى عن احواله قائله ...
اعلم ياسامى انى قابلتك لحاجة فى نفسى وان هناك شىء 
غير طبيعى تدخل بينك وبين ليلى وادى الى هذه النهايه المؤلمه 
اذا فهناك امل لاقناعك بحقيقة ماجرى مهما كان مؤلما 
ثم سرد لها ماحدث منذ حضور كمال مرورا بالتحاقه بالعمل فى الشركه 
ثم حادث الحركه الذى تعرض له وفقدانه للزاكره طوال المده السابقه 
وسفر كمال المفاجىء وهو بين الحياة والموت 
قاطعته سلوى بدهشه امتزجت بالم شديد ...
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*واصل و نحن متابعين.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Kamal Satti
					

واصل و نحن متابعين.



****************
صباح الخير يارائع 
خليك قريب الحكايه قررررررررررررربت
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*كل هذه الاشياء حدثت من كمال ؟؟؟
لم اكن اعلم انه بهذه الوضاعه والحقاره 
هل يمكن لبشر مهما كان انانيا او تافها ان يتصرف مثل هذا التصرف؟؟
لماذا لم تخبر ليلى بحقيقة زوجها؟؟
وما الفائده التى ساجنيها من ذلك سوى خراب بيت كان عامرا 
 
نظرت اليه نظره اودعتها كل تقديرها واحترامها له                                                                            
لانها رأت علامات النبل والسمو فى محياه رغم الالام                                                                          
التى اعتصرت قلبه وزلزلت كيانه واذهبت نضارة وجهه                                                                        
فى دواخلها تمنت ان تحظى برجل بمثل خلقه ونبله وطيبته واخلاصه                                                          
على حين انتبهت من شرودها على صوته وهو يقول لها                                                                         
سلوى ....                                                                                                                           
ارجوك لا تذكرى لليلى ماقلته لكى من حديث وان تكون معاملتك لكمال                                                        
كما كانت من قبل فهو مهما كان زوج شقيقتك و...                                                                               
ليلى لابد ان تعرف حقيقة زوجها و...                                                                                             
اذا اردتيها ان تعرف فليكن ولكن ليس عن طريقك انتى حتى لا تكونى السبب                                                  
فى ايذاءها وعذابها                                                                                                                  
حينها لن تسامحى نفسك عندما ترينها بائسه حزينه                                                                              
ومن سيخبرها اذا ؟؟؟                                                                                                             
سارسل لها خطاب يحوى كل الوقائع لاننى ساسافر بعد غد و....                                                               
تسافر !!!                                                                                                                             
الى اين؟؟؟                                                                                                                           
قررت الرجوع الى الغربه والى العمل رغم ان اجازتى مدتها ثلاثة اشهر                                                      
الا اننى ساقطعها مكتفيا بالايام الثلاثه التى عشتها هنا                                                                            

ولكنك لم تستمتع برؤية الاهل بعد
كل الاهل كانوا ليلى وبعد ان فقدتها فقدت كل شىء
سامى!!! 
هل انت جاد فيما تقول؟؟؟
لم يجيبها على الفور لكن علامات اليؤس والشقاء التى لاحت فى عينيه 
عبرت عن كل الالام والاحزان التى بداخله وترقرت دمعه فى عينيه 
وبلا مقدمات سالت على خده 
نهض واقفا ومد يده وصافحها قائلا...
  اتمنى ان نتقابل فى ظروف افضل من هذه
ودعها وانصرف 
قرر السفر الذى ادهش والدته كل الدهشه فسألته عن السبب فى رجوعه بهذه السرعه 
فاخبرها ان هناك اشياء حدثت فى العمل تستوجب عودته بسرعه ووعدها بالرجوع فى اقرب فرصه ممكنه
ودعهم وسافر
قرر ان يدفن احزانه وآلامه فى العمل عسى ان ينجح وينسى ليلى 
ذهب الى مقر عمله مبكرا ليشغل نفسه بالعمل حتى لا يفكر فيما حدث
بعد فتره حضرت ندى الى الشركه بلا رغبه الى الحضور 
فهى احبت سامى حبا شديدا رغم انها كانت تعلم ان قلب سامى 
لم ولن يكون لها فى يوم من الايام
جلست على مكتبها وانظارها متجه صوب مكتب سامى 
سرحت بخيالها وهى تتوقع حال سامى وسط الاهل والاحباب ومع ليلى 
كلما تتذكر ليلى تنتابها الغيره الشديده منها لانها ملكت قلب الانسان الذى احبته هى 
شعرت باللهفه والشوق لرؤية سامى 
طردت الافكار من راسها فسامى الان متزوج بمن احب كما قال لها حين ودعها
فكان اول شىء تفعله فى يومها  العملى الذهاب الى الى مكتب سامى وتتفقده كأنها كانت تناجيه 
ذهبت الى مكتبه وفتحت الباب وسرعان ما تراجعت حين رأت شبح جسده مرمى على المكتب
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*سلامات ياراقى اه ماعارف لكن لو كنت محل سامى كان اخبرت ليلى بالحقيقه بالله شوف ادب الزول دا كيف انا لو فى محله بعد الشتيمه دى كنت اديتها كف انا ما قلتلك بنات حواء ديل متسرعات وناكرات جميل والله الواحده تجيب ليها لب الطير واول مشكله بيناتكم تقول ليك اول انا بعرفليك شنو وما عندهن اخلاص بالمره بعد القصه دى الواحد تانى ما يثق فى احد مثل كمال وواهم من يثق فى واحده 
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف الشيخ
					

سلامات ياراقى اه ماعارف لكن لو كنت محل سامى كان اخبرت ليلى بالحقيقه بالله شوف ادب الزول دا كيف انا لو فى محله بعد الشتيمه دى كنت اديتها كف انا ما قلتلك بنات حواء ديل متسرعات وناكرات جميل والله الواحده تجيب ليها لب الطير واول مشكله بيناتكم تقول ليك اول انا بعرفليك شنو وما عندهن اخلاص بالمره بعد القصه دى الواحد تانى ما يثق فى احد مثل كمال وواهم من يثق فى واحده 



************
يازووووووووول
الدنيا لسه بخير وزى مافيها كمال فيها سامى السمو والنبل والاخلاق
ماتحكم على شخص واحد وظن الخير فى الجميع واعلم ان ما اصابك
لم يكن ليخطأك وما اخطأك ما كان ليصيبك وتوكل على الحى الذى لا يموت
تسسسسسسسسسلم ياحبيب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*ولكنها عادت ودخلت حين سمعته  وهو يقول لها.. 
ادخلى ياندى 
كان يضع وجهه بين كفيه 
فصاحت بدهشه سامى!!!
متى عدت حمدالله على السلامه 
كأنه لم يسمع كلامها سألها قائلا لماذا لم تخبرينى بالحقيقه ؟؟؟
عن اى حقيقه تتحدث؟؟؟
حقيقة ما حدث منذ ان فقدت الذاكره حتى سفرى
لم  يكن بوسعى ان اخبرك بما جرى من كمال وذلك خوفا عليك من رودود الافعال 
وما قد يحدثه من صدمه خاصة وانك فى فترة نقاهه ولا تحتاج الى من يعكر عليك 
صفو حياتك وكذلك نصحنى الطبيب بعدم تعريضك الى اى صدمه قد تذهب كل ما قام به
ليتكى اخبرتينى كنت على الاقل وفرتى على مشقة السفر والعذاب الذى وجدته هناك 
فهذه الايام الثلاثه كانت اقسى وامر ايام عشتها  فى حياتى 
واخبرها بكل ما حدث فى ايجاز شديد ولم تحتمل اكثر من ذلك فانصرفت باكيه 
وهى تهمهم بكلمات لم يفهمها سامى لانه كان فى عالم اخر 
ولدى انصرافه قرر ان يخط لها خطاب الوداع والحقيقه التى غابت عنها
عزيزتى 
ظللت ابحث عن الكلمات التى اجدها مناسبه لاعبر لكى عن ما اكابده واقاسيه 
من الام وعذاب 
كنت امنى النفس ان تكونى كل حياتى 
والان استحالت رؤيتك واصبحتى ملكا لغيرى 
وبعد ان كانت نفسى تذوب وجدا فى خضم بحر الحب الصافى الذى امتزج بولهى 
بكى ونيران الشوق والهيام تقتلنى فى اليوم الف مره 
كنت أأمل ان تكونى سفينة النجاه التى امتطيها لاصل لبر الامان 
فكرت ان انساكى ولكن ومضات الايام السعيده والزكريات المره تؤرقنى 

وتقض مضجعى 
عزيزتى 
كلما طافت الزكريات المؤلمه فى خاطرى ينطبع الحزن على ملامحى 
تنهمر دموعى على خدودى لتسيل جداولا وانهارا
لتلوم وتؤنب من كانت توأمة الروح والجسد 
وكلما حاولت ان ابذل من جهد لاعمل تتفجر فى دواخلى وفى اعماقى مشاعر الايام الجميله 
حتى هنا فى الغربه رغم الجمال الذى يشع فى كل شىء الا ان تلك المناظر والجمال 
لا يساوى شيئا مقارنة بمن كانت كل الجمال وكل الحياه
متعة الحب بين المحبين تتجسد فى اخلاص الطرفين لتتعمق معانى الحب الحقيقيه 
وتلتهب الاشواق وتشتعل جذوة الهيام لتتغلغل فى اعماق الاعماق 
وتفجر براكين المشاعر بين قلبينا 
فلو كنتى وضعتى لى فى قلبك بعضا مما وضعته لكى لما كنتى شككتى فىّ
مجرد شك ناهيك ان تكونى مقتنعه تمام القناعه 
كنت امنى نفسى بأنى عائد اليكى لانكى كنتى كل شىء فى حياتى 
كنتى الجمال كله 
كنتى عيونى التى رايت وابصرت بها 
كنتى عقلى الذى عرفت به معنى الحياه 
لم اكن اعلم ان الزمن سيغدر  بى وانى سأعود ولا اجدكى كما كنتى
رغم المواثيق والعهود والوعود
وانى سأخدع مثل هذه الخدعه الدنيئه التى حاكها ودبرها من احسنت اليه
كنت اثق كل الثقه فى حقيقة مشاعرك تجاهى ولكن يبدو اننى نسيت فى غمرة تفاؤلى  ان الانسان 
مهما احب فلا ينتظر المقابل لهذا الحب 
لان الحب من وجهت نظر من زعموا انهم فهموه قد صاغوا 
تعريفه فى كلمات ... الحب تجرد ونكران للذات من اجل من تحب 
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*كلمات قليلة العدد لمعانى كثيره جدا 
الفاظ بعيده كل البعد عن واقع مادى رخيص ومشاعر متناقضه
وطعم الشقاء والمراره التى اشعر بها اكبر من كل كلمه يمكن ان 
اكتبها اليكى لانها بكل بساطه اذهبت كل فرح شعرت به بجوارك 
واظلمت كل نور كنتى انتى السبب فيه 

واحالت كل جميل الى كابوس او حلم فظيع     
عزيزتى 
لم اتوقع فى يوم من الايام ان اقف امامك موقف المتهم
 الذى يحاول يائسا ان يظهر براءته  رغم الادانه الواضحه له 
لاننى وضعتك فى مكان لا ترقى اليه الشبهات  
ولاتشوبه الشائبات 
لم اتصور فى يوم من الايام ان اخدشك بكلمه
 او تخدشينى بعباره تمس كبريائى وعزة نفسى واحترامى لذاتى
   ناهيك ان تتجرئى وتشتمينى امامى بلا ادنى تردد وبكل بساطه
صدقينى ساعتها لم اصدق ان الانسان الذى يقف امامى ويقول تلك العبارات الجارحه هو احب انسان الى قلبى 
الانسانه التى احببتها ولن احب سواها 
حتى من سا اتزوجها ساظلمها معى لان قلبى ملك لسواها 
كنت اقاوم الصراع الداخلى الذى يقول لى لا تصدقها فهى غاضبه وستهدأ 
ولذلك لم اقدر ان ارد عليكى لانكى كنتى وستظلين فى القلب 
وحبك مسطر فى قلبى كاحلى واروع نقش 
ولكن مع ذلك وقفت هذا الموقف العصيب 
فلا انا قادر على الدفاع عن نفسى ولا استطعت ان امنعكى من سبى واهانتى
ولكن ان اكون مظلوما وادفع ثمن غدر غيرى فهذا مالم استحمله 
فكرت ان ارد عليكى اتهامك ولكن دفاعى سيحيل حياتك الى جحيم لا يطاق
جحيم يشتعل ويعم ارجاء البيت كله 
دفاعى عن نفسى سيشوه صورة الانسان الشهم النبيل الذى انقذكى من خيانة سامى 
ويجعل حياتك سوداء قاتمه 
وستكونين بين مصدق ومكذب
مصدق لانى لم اكذب عليكى فى يوم من الايام وتلك حقيقه تدركينها جيدا
ومكذب لانكى لا يمكن ان تتصورى حقيقة زوجك بهذه البشاعه
ولكن برغم كل العوامل السلبيه من عدم دفاعى عن نفسى اشعر ان هناك عوامل اخرى 
ايجابيه فى دفاعى عن نفسى كرد الاعتبار لنفسى ولتحذيرك من خطر انت اكثر الناس ضررا منه 
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*فى الانتظار ياحبيب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصاااااقعة
					

فى الانتظار ياحبيب



***********
قدوره قرب تعال ماتبتعد
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*عذااااااااب شديد 


*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصاااااقعة
					

عذااااااااب شديد 





الله الله الله عليك يا الصااااقعه دمعه نازله كالجمر صوره وضعت فى مكانها تسلم يا زعيم
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*مساء الخير ياراقى يا حساس مريخابى واعتز تعرف لو ليلى عرفت الحقيقه المفروض تقتل كمال وتنتحر دا الحل تانى مافى عذر ليها 
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

* 
بدأت الحكايه عندما حضر كمال الى شركتنا باحثا عن عمل وبما انى كنت 
المسؤول الاول فى الشركه فقد الحقته بالعمل معنا تقديرا لحاجته الماسه للعمل 
وباعتباره من بلدى ووطنى بل ذهبت الى ابعد من ذلك عندما اسكنته معى فى بيتى 

حتى لا يشعر بالغربه التى عشتها انا
 احمله معى كل يوم الى العمل فى سيارتى الخاصه
المهم فى الامر ان كمال عرف اننى احبك ولم اكن اعلم انه ابن خالتك
ورأى صورتك فى غرفتى فأضمر فى نفسه الشر وقرر الانتقام من الشخص
الذى ملك قلب الانسانه التى احبها لاننى من وجهت نظره عدوه اللدود
ساعدته انا بحديثى عنكى وعن مدى تطور علاقتنا مع بعض معتبرا اياه 
اخ وصديق ورفيق درب ولم اكن اعلم انه يخط اللمسات الاخيره لمسرحيه 
سيئة الاخراج ابطالها انا وندى سكرتيرتى 
حيث ادعى انه سيقيم حفلا بمناسبة عيد ميلاده فطلب منا نحن الاثنان ان نشاركه 
فرحه المزعوم والتقط لنا مجموعة صور التقطها انا له مع ندى ومجموعه من الصور تجمعنى بندى 
اضافة لعدة صور له معى 
والان بعد عودتى ذهبت ابحث عن الحلقه المفقوده
مجموعة الصور الغائبه فوجدتها فى غرفته وسابعثها اليكى 
ثم ذهبت الى البوسته وهناك علمت ان 

كمال استلم خطابين لى قبل الحادث بمده 
آخر شىء فعله هو انه حتى فى اللحظات العصيبه التى مررت بها 
وكنت بين الحياه والموت وكنت اشد الناس حاجه اليه ليقف بجانبى 
ويشد من ازرى ويفعل ما فى وسعه لانقاذ حياتى استغل الفرصه 
وسافر فى اول طائره عائدا الى الوطن لا لشىء وانما لينتقم منى 
على مساعدتى له ووقوفى بجانبه فى وقت كادت الغربه ان تعصف به 
رجع ليتزوجك انتى ليكمل باقى انتقامه منى ومنكى انتى ايضا 
نعم منكى انتى لانكى رفضتيه وفضلتينى عليه 
وقبل ان يسافر بعثر اوراقى الخاصه حيث وجد خطاب كنت انوى ارساله 
لكى قبيل الحادث مستفسرا عن غياب رسائلك 
فكتب عليه اسم ندى واوهمك انى ارسلته لها او كنت انوى ارساله لها
هذا باختصار شديد حقيقة ماجرى من احداث 
لتعرفى اى رجل تزوجتى 
رجل من العيب ان نطلق عليه صفة رجل لان الرجوله مواقف 
وشهامه ونبل وقبل ذلك اخلاق ومروءه 
رجل خسيس وحقير لا يتورع عن فعل اى شىء من اجل ان يصل لهدفه 
حتى لو كان على حساب القيم والمبادى والاخلاق 
ثم طوى الخطاب ومعه طوى آخر عهد له بليلى 
فى اعماقه كانت تتفاعل مشاعر غريبه 
جسده كله كان يهتز بقوه
ضربات قلبه تزايدت 

العرق الشديد بدأ يسيل على وجهه 
شعر ان الغرفه تدور وتدور به 
فى دواخله انطلقت صرخه حزينه
 تنعى حبا كاااااااااااان
انتهت بحمد الله وتوفيقه
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف الشيخ
					

مساء الخير ياراقى يا حساس مريخابى واعتز تعرف لو ليلى عرفت الحقيقه المفروض تقتل كمال وتنتحر دا الحل تانى مافى عذر ليها 



**********
ماهى مستاهله يضيع نفسو عشانا
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*سلامات يا راقى يا حساس اخ خ خ نهايه حزينه بالنسبه لسامى فعلا راجل بمعنى الكلمه لكن ان خلاص تأكد من غدر النساء اصلا الواحد ماينوم فى العسل لازم قبل ان تخطى خطوة تعمل الف حساب ما فى واحد يقنعنى انو عندهن اخلاص ذى الرجال مشكور جدا مريخابى واعتز ارجو ان لاتطول فى القصه التاليه صراحه قصصك ادت المنبر بريق ولمعان ح اكون فى انتظار القادم جالس فى جمر شكراً
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف الشيخ
					

سلامات يا راقى يا حساس اخ خ خ نهايه حزينه بالنسبه لسامى فعلا راجل بمعنى الكلمه لكن ان خلاص تأكد من غدر النساء اصلا الواحد ماينوم فى العسل لازم قبل ان تخطى خطوة تعمل الف حساب ما فى واحد يقنعنى انو عندهن اخلاص ذى الرجال مشكور جدا مريخابى واعتز ارجو ان لاتطول فى القصه التاليه صراحه قصصك ادت المنبر بريق ولمعان ح اكون فى انتظار القادم جالس فى جمر شكراً



**************
الحبوب عاطفونا 
اشكرك على المجامله الرقيقه 
بنات حواء كما الرجال لافرق بينهم 
قد تجد الاخلاص وقد تجد الغدر والخيانه 
هناك قصص كثيره انتهت نهايه حزينه لغدر احد الطرفين 
وبالمقابل هناك قصص كثيره انتهت نهايه سعيده 
وقد تلعب الظروف احيانا فى كيفية النهايه 
اناا شخصيا انتهت قصتى تعادليه باتفاق الطرفين على النهايه المحزنه 
ولكن مع ذلك فزكرياتها كانت وما زالت وستظل لانها ليست بيدى ولا بيدها 
اما عن وجود صدى لقصصى فبامكانك مراجعة القصه من الاول واحسب عدد
المتداخلين وعدد من قرؤا الموضوع وستعلم حجم الكارثه 
القصه القادمه تحتاج الى وقت كثير لاننا سنتفرغ الى الحشد الفنى والمعنوى للاستحقاقات 
الافريقيه بداية من مواجهت عملاق باب سويقه ومن بعدهم 
اطنان الشكر والتقدير يارائع ولا عدمناك 
تسلم
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*نهاية مرررررررررة شديد  . . 
ولكن ،،







*

----------

